# Tips for a goodworking wireless 11mbit pci-card.

## pompe

Planning to buy a 11mbit pci-card for linux workstation. I seams like prism chipset works well. But does someone have experience with a (specific) card that worked at once I would be very delighted to know which one.

There should be a tried, somewere, that already answered my question but I didn't find it.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Minos

I have used a Lucent Orinoco Gold as a client in my laptop using orinoco_cs from pcmcia_cs, and a NetGear MA401 in the MA301 PLX adapter as an AP using hostap.  Both have Prism2 chipsets, and worked splendidly.

----------

## lemming

 *Minos wrote:*   

> I have used a Lucent Orinoco Gold as a client in my laptop using orinoco_cs from pcmcia_cs, and a NetGear MA401 in the MA301 PLX adapter as an AP using hostap.  Both have Prism2 chipsets, and worked splendidly.

 

Make sure it's the Orinoco Classic Gold.  The Gold is using a different chipset now.

----------

## schwach

I'm using the Linksys WPC11 pcmcia card and it works awesome!  I can use Kismet and GPSDrive with this card.  I emerged the pcmcia-cs and the card is recognized automatically.  I also have a Cisco pcmcia card, but I have better luck with this silly Linksys  and its a lot cheaper as well!

-Schwach

----------

## jhr0771

Be careful with the WPC11, don't buy the version 4!. it has a diferent chipset (rtl8180) and is a lot more diffult to make work ( snif ! ). The one that works is version 3.

 *schwach wrote:*   

> I'm using the Linksys WPC11 pcmcia card and it works awesome!  I can use Kismet and GPSDrive with this card.  I emerged the pcmcia-cs and the card is recognized automatically.  I also have a Cisco pcmcia card, but I have better luck with this silly Linksys  and its a lot cheaper as well!
> 
> -Schwach

 

----------

## pompe

Thanks for the help.

I just find a long list of adapters that should work   :Very Happy: 

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html

But do you guys think it is better, (less problem), to get a pcmcia adapter for my box and then a pcmcia card or do you think the pci cards should work well too?

----------

## Barkotron

I'm using an Actiontec prism2.5 chipset card - works fine, but you need to emerge linux-wlan-ng and leave the kernel stuff out.

----------

